
New satellite network watches everything, and everyone on Earth in real time - doener
http://www.globalfuturist.org/2017/02/massive-new-satellite-network-watches-everything-and-everyone-on-earth-in-real-time/
======
retube
> For the first time ever the entire world is being tracked, monitored and
> observed in real time, that includes every movement and car journey you
> make, every city, every field, every expanse of ocean – everything

This patently alarmist conspiracy bullshit. Why is this dross on HN?

------
jf
I know several of the founders and early employees of Planet (previously
Planet Labs, previously Cosmogia).

Planet is _not_ tracking, monitoring or observing the Earth in real time.

------
zoren
I shall have to commit my crime in cloudy weather then.

~~~
mirekrusin
Or under the bridge

------
kozikow
What planet is doing is certainly impressive, but this article is inacurrate.

> well as the newer 11.8 inch scale and track and take photos of items as
> small as laptops from space Planet, for now at least has the lead.

You barely can spot a human on 30cm/pixel. We barely can get automatic human
detection on 10cm/pixel. I would guess the cover photo is somewhere between
1-5cm per pixel and was likely collected by the drone.

> For the first time every square inch of every landmass, all 58 million
> square miles of it, as well as a good chunk of the oceans, will be tracked,
> monitored and observed in real time

This could be true if by real-time they mean "at least once a month" or maybe
"once a year". Imagine large forest - there are barely any use cases for
regular monitoring more frequent than once a week. Imagine how much data it
would generate.

------
chipperyman573
The site is loading very slow, so it'll probably be down soon. I archived it
while it was up: [https://archive.fo/h3fBP](https://archive.fo/h3fBP)

~~~
softwarelimits
gateway timeout on 'download zip'.

------
Tepix
I thought Planet only offers 3-5m resolution?

~~~
jrv
Yeah, and the global imagery is also not real time (so you can't track a car's
journey, as the article claims), but daily. It's a BS article.

------
somerandser99
An yet, MH370 still to be found. Baffling.

